# D programming language compiler for FreeBSD



## WalterBright (Apr 6, 2009)

The D programming language compiler system is now available for i386 FreeBSD 7.1.


----------



## sossego (Apr 8, 2009)

Will it work for amd64 if I have dev86 patched?


----------



## WalterBright (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know. It builds native i386 executables, and if 64 bit FreeBSD will run them then it should work.


----------

